# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Jezuimi Dhe Shen Tereza !

## altruisti_ek84

*JEZUIMI DHE SHEN TEREZA !*

Përhapja e reformacionit, sidomos radikalizmi i tij, nxiti reaksionin e Kishës katolike, e cila organizoi të a.q. kundërformacionin. Një ndër personalitetet më të mëdha dhe më të angazhuara në lëvizjen e kundëreformacionit ishte Pali III (Aleksandër Farneze, 1468-1549), papë prej vitit 1534. Ky papë ishte me arsimim të gjerë humanist dhe jetonte me jetë të lire papësh nga renesansa. Të afërmve të vet u jepte pozita të larta kishtare. Në vitin 1542 themeloi të a.q. inkuizicionin Romak, të specializuar në luftë kundër protestantëve. Ky inkuizicion shumë brutal, i eger dhe jotolerant ishte i dalluar gjatë kohës së papës Pali IV-të (1555-1559), i cili para se të bëhej papë ishte i dalluar me inkuizicionin kundër jokatolikëve. Ky ishte i njohur me thenien kundër kalvinistëve: Kalvinistët paraqesin rrezik më të madh se Turqit. *1*  Papa Pali i III-të mori shumë vendime, por më i rëndësishmi ishte konfirmimi i Rendit jezuit (Societas Jesu) në vitin 1540.
Ky rend ekzistonte qysh më herët, i themeluar nga bujari spanjoll Ignacije Lojola (1491-1556). Rendi karakterizohej me discipline të madhe, që e arrinin me edukim të vacantë: Më 1551 në Romë jezuitët themeluan seminarin Romak për përgatitjen e klerikëve, kurse më 1552 themeluan Seminarin Gjerman për të luftuar kundër reformacionit. Ndikimin etyre e shtrinin edhe te sunduesit, pastaj nëpër shkolla. *2*  
Sipas disa burimeve ky rend përbëhej prej katër klasëve: 1. noviket, 2. skolastikët, 3. coadjutorët dhe 4. Profetët. Në krye të rendit gjendet gjenerali me residence në Romë, të cilin me mandateë të përjetshëm e zgjedh Kongregacioni general. Quhen edhe me emra tjerë. * 3*
Në vitin 1773 papa Klementi i IV, me kërkesë të shumë sunduesve evropianë, e cregjistroi rendin Jesuit për shkak të pakënaqësisë së madhe që kishte shkaktuar ky rend edhe në vendet katolike, por punën e këtij rendi e ripërtriu papa Pio VII në vitin 1801.  *4*
Sipas të dhënave jezuitët përbëjnë rendin më të madh religjioz në Kishën romako-katolike.  *5*
Më herët përmendëm disiplinën dhe rigorzitetin e rendit të jezuitëve. Kjo sipas tyre është për të arritur sukseset e synuara. Argument se ky rend ka synime të qarta të lexojmë Betimin e jezuitëve:
Në emër të të kryqëzuarit në kryq, Krishtit, unë betohem se do ti ndërpres të gjitha lidhjet që më lidhin me babën, nënën, nënshtrohem ose shërbej. I ndërpres marrëdheniet me vendlindjen time, prej tash e tutje ekzistenca ime është në sferë tjetër. Betohem se so tia shpalojë kryeshefit tim të gjithë atë që bëj, mendoj, lexoj, mësoj dhe shikoj rreth vetes.  *6*
Përse ta theksojmë jezuizmin ?
Viteve të fundit klerikë katolikë shqiptarë si Shan Zefi, Lush Gjergji, Mark Sopi, dhe politikanë shqiptarë (sic!) si I/Abraham Rugova, Sabri Hamiti, po përgatisin opinionin për shejtërimin e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut nga Nëna Terezë në Shen Terezë. Asgjë të keqe në këtë marketing, sikur me këtë veprim mos të manipulohej populli siç janë manipuluar vetë ata. Lushit, Shanit, Markut çdo lëvdatë, por kur në këtë përzihen pakurrizorët tanë politikanë, shkrimtarë, poetë, rektor e dekanë e të tjerë, çështja qëndron ndryshe. Përse? Sepse, Gonxhe Bojaxhiu kurrë nuk ishte nënë por burrat e fortë e bënë nënë pa qenë nënë. Por, u bënë pishman. Dhe tash dëshirojnë ta bëjnë të shenjtë. Përse të shenjtë kur Gonxhe Bojaxhiu shkeli shenjtërinë e nënës duke mos u bërë nënë, theu shenjtërinë e gruas duke mos u bërë grua, përdhosi shenjtërinë e bashkëshortes duke mos u bërë bashkëshorte dhe duke penguar femrat tjera të martohen, përdhosi vendlindjen Kosovë duke refuzuar të vizitojë atë  tash ajo na bëhet e shenjtë. Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, ithtare dhe lojtare e zellshme e rendit jezuit, atij rendi që bëri aq dëme e krime, që solli aq vendime inkuizicionale ndaj të vetëve dhe të tjerëve, tash shenjtërohet. Absurd!
Edhe diçka! Me çfarë të drejte shenjtërohet Gonxhe Bojaxhiu kur ate nuk e don as Zoti kristian as shenjtorët pararendës të saj. Do të flasim me gojë e burimeve kristiane për të lexuar se cfar thonë për femrën, sepse pa dyshim që Gonxhe Bojaxhiu ishte femër:
Në kohën e mësimit gruaja le të dëgjojë në heshtje dhe me nënshtrim të plotë. Nuk lejoj që gruaja të mesojë në kishë as të sundojë burrin, por-të rrijë në qetësi. Sepse i pari u krijua Adami e pastaj Eva. Dhe nuk qe gënjyer Adami, por gruaja e genjyer e shkel urdhërin. (Besëlidhja e Re, Letra e dërguar Timeout,2:11-14).
Sepse nuk është burri prej gruas, por gruaja prej burrit. Dhe burri nuk u krijua për arsye të gruas, por gruaja për arsye të burrit. Prandaj, gruaja duhet të bartë mbi kokë shenjën e varshmërisë për shkak të engjëjve. (Letra drejtuar korintianëve, 11:8-10.).
Femra është e bija e dreqit, rojtar i ferrit, armik i paqës. Për shkak të saj, Adami e ka humbur parajsën. (Gjoni nga Damasku).
Femra është instrument, të cilin dreqi e përdori që ti përfitojë dhe ti disponojë shpirtat tonë. (Shën Kipriani).
Femra është burim i forcës së dreqit, zëri i saj është fërshëllima e gjarpërit.(Shën Antoni).
Femra pësedon helmin e akrepit dhe poshtërsinë e dragoit. (Shën Gërguri i Madh). *7* 
Nëse shenjtorët katolikë thonë dr femra është kaq e keqe, dhe nëse kjo e keqe shnjtërohet, mos po kalon çështja nga e shenjta në shtrigë. Këto fjalë nuk janë të miat, por koment i imi për fjalët e shnjtorëve.
Në fund zotëri politikan kriptomuslimanë, të nderuara mediume, ju që gojen e keni plotë patriotizëm, atdhedashuri, e zemrën e keni shitur për hiq, ju që për lecka keni shitur veten, por edhe ju të nderuar qytetarë që ju ka mbetur tek vlerat, ju bëj apel të vetdijesoheni. Faktet janë keto! Ecni kah të dëshironi! Në të ardhmen do të jepni llogari para historisë!
Prizren, 17.06.2003

  1) Andrija Gams, Biblija i drustvo, Novi Sad, 1979, fq. 349.
  2) Andrija Gams, op. cit., fq. 349.
  3) Milan Vujaklija, Recnik stranih reci i izraza, Beograd, 1980, fq. 373. Nikolla M. Nikollov, Komploti botëror,  botimi IV, Tetovë, 2003, fq. 47.
  4) Andrija Gams, op. cit., fq. 350. M. Vujaklija pohon se Pio VII-të e rikonfirmoi rendin në vitin 1814, Op. cit., fq. 373.
  5) Enciklopedija zivih religija, Beograd, 1990, fq. 337.
  6) Nikolla M. Nikollov, op. cit., fq. 47.
  7) Citatet e sipërme ceken sipas: Ulfe Azizussamed, Islami dhe Kristianizmi, Tetovë, 1997, fq. 86-87.

----------

